# reverse light problem



## Dayze (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a 2001 Sentra SE and my reverse lights dont work I replaced the bulb and they still dont work (thats why Im here you can guess) So I looked for the fuse what would te fuse for this thing be labeled at or where else could I look for this fuse I checked the ones by my left knee and I checked under the hood by the battery I only checked the ones that I wasnt sure what they were or they sounded like what I was looking for sstill no help anybody else know?


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Do you have a manual transmission? If so, then you will also need to check the reverse switch on the transmission.


----------



## Dayze (Jun 20, 2006)

yeah its a manual where is this switch at?


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry, but I haven't had a chance to check a service manual for it. I'll try to see if I can find it asap.


----------



## Dayze (Jun 20, 2006)

is coo dude my warranty is getting me a whole new tranny anyway sein that I had the mechanic check that out while he was checking out what was making that grinding noise commin from my trnny so dont worry bout it now but thanx for bein like the only guy willing to help on these boards man I had a celica and I was on celicatech.com those guys help same on nissanexa.com the site fr the pulsar they swarm ya in 5 min you got 10 replys but on here nobody seems to care bout other people so thanx for bein one of da few that do


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thats good, can't complain about a whole new tranny.


----------

